# Huffman Paint?



## bentwoody66 (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone out here in cyber-land have a paint chip for the red color Huffman used in 1939? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Ken


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 11, 2008)

*color ?*

ken, is the red you are looking for
        the same as the stripes on
         the dixie flyer ? i think that
       a spot could be found on it...
        to get a good scan @ the paint shop.
        man, wish i was in fla. today !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the catalog, it may have a page on the color combinations but it will just be printed and not very representive of actual colors. the best way of getting an actual match is to take a piece of the bike to a paint store with a computer analyzer abd get it analyzed. you can usually get a bit of good paint inside the head tube, inside the bottom bracket, and on the steer tube of the fork. most of this is wasted effort since most people pick a color that is close and if anyone asks they contend it is as close as anyone elses bike is. I matched the color on my streamliner with a photo of an original paint bike. who knows how faded it was or how color correct the photo was. to me it is close enough and who has another one that I'm likely to run into? if I ever sell it they can find the exact color if it matters to them that much. my Firestone pilot I found an exact match in Wal-Mart spray cans. I painted it and used the original paint fenders it is that close.
Scott


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 12, 2008)

the paint store can make you up spray cans  
 (atleast here they can). personaly ,
i wouldn't use spray can . you will get a
MUCH better paint job by doing it RIGHT .
 depth,& durability . hey if it is WORTH doing,
 shouldn't it be DONE RIGHT ? remember that
 preparation it 99.99% of a paint job. the 
  PAINT is what shows it all.


----------



## J.E (Feb 12, 2008)

Ammen to that.I paint for a living and will do a job for someone every once in a while that did there own prep work and have to spend a extra day of prep to make it right.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 12, 2008)

J.E said:


> Ammen to that.I paint for a living and will do a job for someone every once in a while that did there own prep work and have to spend a extra day of prep to make it right.





  the guy who shoots the paint is the one
   to whom the nametag rest. 

  anywho.... i hope you can find the color
  match you need ken. have fun .


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 13, 2008)

I might be on the right track with International Harvester red:r:


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 13, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> I might be on the right track with International Harvester red:r:




  is your bicycle that  dark of red ?
  i don't know without seeing it.
  the stripes on the fenders here
  are like 57 chevy, matador red .
   isn't there a place in your area
   w/a anilize'r scann'r ? (car quest)


----------

